
Show HN: Code Store of Ready Made Swift (iOS) Apps - tag2
https://redbeard.io/code-store
======
tag2
Hey HN. Co-Founder here. We'd love to get your thoughts on our Code Store.
We're positioning this as something that Devs / App Entrepreneurs can use as a
starting point for their next project. Something to help jumpstart their App
launch. We've got another 4 apps set to go live in the next few weeks. A
Fitness app, Instagram style photos app, Weather app, e-Commerce app etc.

We'd also love to know your thoughts on what you think we should build next.
Be sure to use the code LAUNCH50 to get 50% off any of the code bases.

